# Amazing desk



## LemonadeJay (Nov 23, 2013)

I didn't build this but saw it today. I was told that the base is made out of one elm burl from Scotland. I met the guy who built it. They said most of the burl was rotting. They removed the rot and what remained became the base. The top is a slab of Persian walnut from Kazakhstan. I would guess the desk was about 7 feet long and 3+ feet wide.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 23, 2013)

that's an awesome desk for sure


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 23, 2013)

What was the asking price out of curiosity?


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 23, 2013)

It wasn't for sale. It was the main desk at the wood store I went to. They told me the slab above and below the desk top slab sold for $12,000 each .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my. Who knew there were such things in the world? Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cheese n rice man! That is just suhweet!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Nov 24, 2013)

man thats sweet! anyone look at the cabinet door fronts! heck of a lot of money in timber just in that room

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll take it! Send me your Paypal!


----------

